# Naugatuck State Forest - 05/13/2011



## WoodCore (May 15, 2011)

Even though it was Friday the 13th decided to take an exploratory ride in an unknown forest area. It ended up being everything you would expect out of an unguided first ride, some sweet single track, some hike a bike and some bushwacking as well. Either way with the help of my GPS and a little luck managed to roll around 7 miles and escape the forest before darkness (just barely). 

The riding here is very crude in the sense that not many folks ride it and the trails are somewhat abandoned looking. The terrain however is outstanding and the area has loads of potential. Lots of smooth pine forests, sloping glades and enough ride-able rocks to keep you busy for weeks on end. Definitely plan on going back soon to continue exploring what this forest has to offer. 

Here's some pictures........


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet!  I'll have to head over there sometime


----------



## powhunter (May 16, 2011)

Nice report WC.... I gave that place a shot last year.. Yea it was pretty crude.....Think it would be an awesome place to ride with a little TM and more traffic..Did ya park in the commuter lot and then  just cross over?

Steveo


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2011)

I rode in the part of the forest east of route 8 a bunch of times in the mid-90's when my parents lived in Beacon Falls (their property bordered the forest). I used to just do a short out and back from their house on 42 to the condos on Beach Valley Road. I think it was all blue trail except for the connecting trail I built (with a 3-wheeler) from the house to the blue. Thinking back, it probably was like a 3 mile ride. :lol:


----------



## WoodCore (May 16, 2011)

The section I rode was on the west side of route 8 around the old Seymour reservoirs. I parked in a small dirt lot off Chestnut Tree Hill Road.


----------



## MTN-FUN (May 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Looks pretty sweet!  I'll have to head over there sometime



Definitely, Brian!  I think it could be a nice little gem once it's all polished up!  Some parts reminded me of Nass, others reminded me of Shelton.  Some of the nice, big rollers we saw were Trumbull-esk, but need to be cleaned up a bit (entry and exit).  There were some narly descents we attempted through a riverbed that, if worked on, could make for some fun stuff for the travel to eat up!!!  Need to head back so J can "make a plan" to implement next year (as I just learned, being a novice at trail building, that it's better to do prior to all the leaves popping out - makes sense!).

Now....if this rain would just GO AWAY!!!


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2011)

MTN-FUN said:


> Now....if this rain would just GO AWAY!!!



No kidding!  I can deal with some rain here or there, but a frikken week of it sucks!


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

Looks real nice. The other mobile app company I'm doing, my business partner in that he is from Naugatuck. I wonder if he's been there.... I don't think he is much of an outdoorsman though


----------

